# Posted for myfavgoats



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This came from myfavgoats.

she would like to know how she looks confirmation wise.


----------



## myfavgoats (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello.. I am learning about how you KNOW if the goat is good or not.. I CANT tell. So I am trying to figure out. Please GIVE me honest answer. I dont know if it is brutal. So I can understand. Thanks..


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i little hrd o tell just by the one sie picture. But this is what i can gather by the one picture in the pose he is in (mind you im not a judge, I have been showing for about ten years now and i have an ideal goat in my head. but its not always the same from on breeder to the next or one judge to the next)

She has a good head, nice roman nose wide between the eyes as well as great ears. When held next to the head anubians ears should exrend at least one inch past the end of the muzzle. 
She has a ood trong bck although i would like to see little more level rumpo, bu that can come ith age and maturity. She has avery eep barrel and a deep chest. She has good strong feet and legs though she does toe out in the front a bit. I can't tell what her height and width of escutchen may be or if she is hocky or not. these are things only seen from the rear view. 
One thing you really want in a dairy animals is nice flat bones. When you touch her rubs you want them to feel flat lie a board, rather then like a pencil or round. you want a lot of spacing between the ribs, i like to get at least a finger and a hal;f if not two fingers in between my does ribs. you want consistant width from shoulders through out their rib cage prefereably getting wider towards her hips, a dairy doe should be a wedge shape when viewed from the top and well as viewed from the side. You want the withers higher then the hip bones and the hip bones slightly higher then the pin bones. A wide flat rump with lots of width from thurl to thurl is desired. A very long thin dairy neck is also a desirable trait. 
There was a book written in the early eighties called a guide to dairy goat judging techniques, written by Harvey Considine and an asscoiate. I refere to it a lot. usually taking it to shows with me.
Another way to learn about what to look for and not to look for is just take your doe to a show. It doesn't matter if she places at the bottem of the class, listen to the judges comments. sometimes i used to have other people show my does and i stood ringside so i could concentrate on what the judge was doing not just with my own goats but with the other goats. Place the goats in your own head as to what you would place them and then why, compare your placings to the judges. 


hope this helps

beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know nothing about dairy goats but she is beautiful.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

If you want to learn how to judge goats, the best book I've seen is "DAIRY GOAT JUDGING TECHNIQUES" by Harvey Considine with George W. Trimberger. It goes into every possible facet of deciding if that goat is worth keeping or not. LOTS of pictures, of the good, the bad, the horrible and the could-be-better-but-not-too-bad, along with clear, easy to understand explanations.


----------

